# Facebook Cube App!



## JBCM627 (Sep 15, 2009)

http://apps.facebook.com/cuberunner/index

While the controls and scoring sort of suck, if you are good enough, you might be able to memorize the last few turns of the awesome 11-move scrambles.

Post your best score here if you want 
90340 for me at the moment.


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 15, 2009)

Issues:
controls suck ****
no inspection time at ALL
too many DAMNED ARROWS


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 15, 2009)

Over 90000 for me.


EDIT: Does anyone even know the first place guy?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, I got a 203 second solve. The controls are so weird it's unbelievable.


----------



## Speedsolver545 (Sep 15, 2009)

I tried,I can never remember algs on a computer though.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 15, 2009)

Score 73940 Time 249 seconds. Sub 100 is possible


----------



## Kian (Sep 15, 2009)

Did it once, it was so obnoxious to deal with that I won't again.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

6th place

edit: 7th place now
edit2: 8th -_-


----------



## Edam (Sep 15, 2009)

15th, but I've sort of lost interest now


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Got 75090 on my second attempt. Feel im going to get frustrated with this.


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 15, 2009)

no inspection time = fail petrus solves. I'm not even going to bother with it.


----------



## VP7 (Sep 15, 2009)

This cube app bites.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2009)

Controls are pretty weird, and it took me several plays to realize that you could rotate (I wasn't clicking the cube at all).

I don't understand the scoring system at all but I did manage a 42-second solve (intuitive double xcross lol).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

I saw Lorenzo from Italy playing this on facebook so naturally had a go, seems that everyone them because highly obsessed and it's now dropped off everybody's fun list because it is SO HARD TO PLAY.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

64750 
Last Score 
64750

had to stop to take a leak though, and completely screwed up oll and was left with a 2x2 block controls arent toooooo bad.


edit: this was my first try, just got 65075


----------



## panyan (Sep 15, 2009)

you cant even rotate the cube for look-ahead!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2009)

Or you could just use Hi-Games.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

panyan said:


> you cant even rotate the cube for look-ahead!


 click on the cube and drag it


----------



## Pedro (Sep 15, 2009)

89750, first try

come on, it's not THAT bad


----------



## tlm1992 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got 81320 first try, had to do 2 PLL's though... wrong G-perm...


----------



## Pedro (Sep 15, 2009)

what? it won't load anymore O_O

loaded on IE...90730 so far

Edit:
91070

92750

93290

93360

93920


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to be honest now... 
I cheated a bit to get into the top 3. But who are the other two in the top 3? I looked them up in WCA but nothing came up.

By the way, I needed about a 25 second solve to get 3rd place. I don't think I'm the only one cheating.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> no inspection time = fail *ROUX*solves. I'm not even going to bother with it.



Fixed for my case


----------



## Muesli (Sep 15, 2009)

Fuuuuu! The colour scheme is wrong!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 16, 2009)

This app doesn't want to load :/

EDIT: I don't think above 97000 is doable unless you get really lucky or cheat.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 16, 2009)

how are you supposed to cheat 0.0 

w/o cheating 84900


----------



## kxu1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

90270
91s


----------



## Pedro (Sep 16, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I have to be honest now...
> I cheated a bit to get into the top 3. But who are the other two in the top 3? I looked them up in WCA but nothing came up.
> 
> By the way, I needed about a 25 second solve to get 3rd place. I don't think I'm the only one cheating.



cheating as in what?


----------



## HumanoidHammond (Sep 16, 2009)

No clue how that guy got 99880 points. I have rank #2 with 99650 points, and the solve was 2 seconds, with 15 moves. He must of had a better scramble than me. :\


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 16, 2009)

HumanoidHammond said:


> No clue how that guy got 99880 points. I have rank #2 with 99650 points, and the solve was 2 seconds, with 15 moves. He must of had a better scramble than me. :\



So you cheated too?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 16, 2009)

15 moves in 2 seconds?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2009)

99560 points... WITHOUT cheating. I was trying to beat 42 seconds and then suddenly the program gave me such a ridiculously fail scramble that I almost laughed while watching it. The first few moves were all on one axis and canceled each other out, same for the next few ones... so only 4 moves actually ended up done, which I just reversed. It took 4 seconds.

p.s. I think I have figured out the scoring. You have 100000 points and you lose 10 per move (qtm) and 100 per second. So the person with 99880 points must've taken 1 second and 2 moves. Given the failure scrambling alg I'd say it was more luck than cheating (as opposed to the 2-second 15-move guy).


----------



## shelley (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, the scramble algorithm on this app fails hard. Just now I got a 7 move scramble that was pretty easily reversed.

(edit: 7 moves counted in QTM, so actually fewer moves than that in HTM, because there was at least one double turn)


----------

